# Mead?



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Any body making the stuff? 
Are you selling it? How is paying the tax on the stuff done?
Does it sell good?

 Al


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

My DH made some.
There is a:teehee: learning curve. And room temp really is important. That first attempt would strip paint.
There are some very accomplished brewers that I'm sure will give great advice.

As far as selling it goes - you've got a world of paperwork and regulations. They still throw people in prison for moonshining. The federal gov says that you can make (but not sell) 100 gallons a year for your own use, or 200 per household (100 for you, 100 for your wife - but if your kids think they get 100 they need to move out  )
BUT - your local state and county may be more stringent. Not that anyone is likely to bother you unless you start selling or trading it. Don't get in trouble! :lookout:


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

I make it, I have three batches going right now and one is ready to bottle any time now.
I just make for myself I never tried to sell it.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

I've made it several times in the past but never sold it. Accepted a $5 in my coat pocket but never charged anything for it. Local TV station did a show on local winemaking one time and I was featured. Got 5 minutes of fame on the 10PM news that night and the last clip was someone asking me if I could sell it. Said that I could make 200 gallons but can't sell a drop.

Martin


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Al ,, In order to sell Mead , you have to have a winery lic ,, that is all the fed tax and regs ,lot of red tape , and I think yoiu have regs somthing like selling food .. 

Otter
there are a few ways you keep from making it so strong ,, the yeast you use ,, and the amount of honey that you start with ,, if you only use enough honey to bring the Potential Alcohol to were you want , then ferment to dry add Potassium Sorbate , or POTASSIUM METABISULPHITE then re-sweeten to taste. or start with a 12 13 % yeast it dies at 12 or 13 percent Alcohol


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Tom I think I'll be calling you again one of these days about this.

 Al


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

I made some a couple years ago....followed a recipe from the 1500's directions included "scythe ye scum" and other arcane advice. Came out real good, though. I only made a few gallons for myself.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

try this site www.ttb.gov


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Mead is a gift from the gods. oh my....such goodness. 

I prefer a dry mead, but my partner prefers the sweet stuff which you normally see in the US. we've made both..just the amount of honey to the water. 

If you're going to make mead, you HAVE to try making melomels and metheglins. (honey wine with fruit, honey wine with spices or combinations of fruit/spices).

the mead makers here pay premium for early honey...specially that from the black locust. very light in color and flavor. Had a pear melomel once that I would have sold my HOUSE to buy a case of. man that was good stuff....pear, honey, and a touch of cinnamon and ginger. ahhhhhh.......


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Last batch of melomel I made was using red raspberry concentrate. 5-gallon batch using three 5-pound jars of honey. That was a sweet one despite a sherry yeast which could run out to about 15% alcohol. I remember that it was a slow one to start as it seemed stuck forever. Finally took off only when it was darned good and ready to! 

Martin


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Al ,,, I did a dumb thing last Fri,, got off work ,, I had my phone then ,, and that was the last I've seen the darn thing .. so I have to pick up a new one ,, don't know when but soon , I think the kids miss my not having it more then Bon and me .. You know ,, now they can't keep track of Mom and Dad ,, the only thing is I had some work information on it ,, No not stuff that any one can use .. will let you know when I get another phone ..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I tried two different belt clips for my phone. One was all plastic and broke after a month or so. the store gave me a new one to replace it and it broke in a couple of months.
then I got one of those leather ones that your belt slides thru. the stiching pulled out and I lost that phone for a short time. Lucky I finally found it where it had fell between the truck seats.
Best place I have found is in my left front pocket when out and about. and on the dining room table when in the house or on the charger.
thanks for letting me know.

 Al


----------

